# This week: Eat out alone



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Pretty gay thread


----------



## slimswavy (Mar 21, 2012)

This is such a good idea.. I'm gonna try to make time to try this. I'll be amazed if I can do it..


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I actually did this today. Only 3 months after I originally planned too lol.


Wasn't so bad. And I had a delicious Italian Parmi :yes. No major anxiety, so all good. Plus the place was mostly empty so I guess that helped.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

well done


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a pers0n said:


> I actually did this today. Only 3 months after I originally planned too lol.
> 
> Wasn't so bad. And I had a delicious Italian Parmi :yes. No major anxiety, so all good. Plus the place was mostly empty so I guess that helped.


I keep going to Chinese buffet by myself - like once every other week. :lol
They know me - "table for one" :lol, but I still don't know their names. I will have to ask. I have been going there for a few years now :stu


----------



## Western Front (Jun 9, 2012)

Props to you for doing that! I would be really scared.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

It can be intimidating at first especially if its a seated restaurant where you wait to be seated. But if I really want to go somewhere I will do it. I started with fast food places, now I'll go to real restaurants by myself I do prefer company but I won't let lack of people that want to do things with me limit what I want to do. Usually hostess and wait staff have been extra kind.


----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

I've actually tried this.....I had missed the turn to go to mcdonalds so i decided to go to my favorite restaurant and it was full,i waited, then the waitress sat me exactly in front of the door and beside a group of people that i was always awkward around in HS (ironic)...i was basically surrounded by groups of people drinking,everybody laughing and having fun

I felt stupid,like..i should be these people,i should be laughing and having fun i just felt out of place so i got my food to go and cried a bit

but overall the waitress was really nice and checked up on me often,you have to really want to do this and you'll get through it!


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I've done it twice this week for the first time. (Mostly because i had no food around the house and was not motivated enough to go shopping and cook) It felt kind of weird and awkward going somewhere and eating all alone, but it wasn't bad. No one gave me any problem.


----------



## cioco (Jun 30, 2012)

I tried this. I went to McDonalds though...it was a babystep I know lol. But I dunno...I just couldn't help checking my phone, making a forced text to a friend, reading the newspaper, eating very quickly. All to make myself look like I was a very busy and popular girl who presumably had to have a quick bite before heading out to the city for some club lolol. All this just so the group of tweens across the room would think Im cool.

My god i'm pathetic lol!


----------

